# 9 Butted, hält das?



## alex_de_luxe (6. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Habe schnell eine Frage zu der "neuen" 9 butted Technik. 

Der Flybikes Lenker 3 Amigos wiegt mit diesem Verfahren nur noch 635g. Habe den Lenker mal angefasst, das ist unglaublich leicht. 

Jetzt die Frage: Hält das wirklich, oder muss man sich bei da nach nem halben Jahr über nen verbogenen Lenker aufregen? 

Irgendwie traue ich dem nicht so ganz...
Erfahrungen, Vermutungen?


----------



## Moshcore (6. März 2005)

ne eigentlich nicht haben die nur gemacht um mehr lenker zu verkaufen, problem der lenkermarkt is kleine es gibt so 4-6 lenker die sich gut verkaufen und der rest kaum ergo müssen die leute ans gewicht ran flybikes kannst knicken im wahrsten sinne des wortes wenn einen 9 butted dann den twenty der hält weil er aus frankreich kommt und die bauen gute Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (6. März 2005)

Der Twenty Lenker hält genauso wenig wie der Flybikes lenker. Und der Twenty Lenker kommt nicht aus Frankreich sondern aus Taiwan.


----------



## Flatpro (6. März 2005)

ich find den automatics idngens da ganzschick... 800g und n paar zerquetschte...


----------



## Moshcore (6. März 2005)

ja kater is klar weil du hast ihn schon gefahren der twenty lenker ist deswegen gut weil er getestet wurde von vielen teamridern und so einiges mitmachen musste die franzosen fahren etwas härter als die flybikes leichtbauleute und deswegen sollte der lenker auch was können denke ich


----------



## kater (6. März 2005)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> ja kater is klar weil du hast ihn schon gefahren der twenty lenker ist deswegen gut weil er getestet wurde von vielen teamridern und so einiges mitmachen musste die franzosen fahren etwas härter als die flybikes leichtbauleute und deswegen sollte der lenker auch was können denke ich



Der Twenty Lenker ist nicht massiv schwerer als der Flybikes und du willst hier nicht ernsthaft behaupten, welches von beiden Teams "härter" fährt. Jedes Team teste die Teile, die in Produktion gehen.

Wann siehst du endlich ein, dass du mit deiner Twenty/Moshcore-Loberei nervst?


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (6. März 2005)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> ne eigentlich nicht haben die nur gemacht um mehr lenker zu verkaufen, problem der lenkermarkt is kleine es gibt so 4-6 lenker die sich gut verkaufen und der rest kaum ergo müssen die leute ans gewicht ran flybikes kannst knicken im wahrsten sinne des wortes wenn einen 9 butted dann den twenty der hält weil er aus frankreich kommt und die bauen gute Lenker


was kostet der twenty lenker???


----------



## Moshcore (7. März 2005)

der lenker kostet ca.60 euro denke ich wenn er da ist, @kater geh mal in dein kinderforum zurück wenn du nur müll laberst ich arbeite seit 8 jahren in der der **** industrie und ich kann dir sogar sagen welche firma in japan den twenty lenker macht und was die können und was die taiwanesen von flybikes net können aber dafür müsste ich noch 100 sätze schreiben und das is es mir net wert. Du solltest selber wissen welches Land mehr ahnung von tubing geschichten hat taiwan oder japan und dann überleg bitte welcher Lenker besser ist. Ach ja hast mal den Querschnitt und die ganzen anderen Fotos vom Twenty Lenker gesehen dann weisst du erst recht was ich meine.


----------



## Moshcore (7. März 2005)

ach ja kater und der geilste spruch is echt mal wieder ja der is nur ein wenig schwerer also kann er net besser halten peinlich lass es sein. Es kommt immer noch drauf an was für ein Stahl verwendet wird für den Lenker wenn der zbsp. eine bescheidene Quali hat is klar das er 1 kg wiegen muss um zu halten is er besser geht es leichter bei gleicher stabilität logisch. Und Tubing is net gleich tubing es gibt 100000 arten von tubings und das von twenty hat ein patent bekommen also darf es nicht kopiert werden so schlaumeier reicht dir das. 


ey kater was wiegt dein rahmen 2.7 kg ???? mensch meinst der hält der wiegt genauso viel wie ein solo flatlandrahmen von dragonfly


----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. März 2005)

@grafix
zuerst schreibst du er komme aus frankreich, jetzt wohl doch aus japan...?
es ist wirklich ein witz nen lenker als stabiler gelten lassen wenn man nicht beide gefahren ist. das bist du ja nicht grafix. 
hiess es nicht irgendwann hier im forum, dass aktive werbung für sich nicht genehmigt sei?


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (7. März 2005)

Scheiß Materialschlacht, wenns ein gscheit auf die Fresse legt sind se alle hin!!!
Viel Spaß beim sauber fahren!
Ride on!! Oldschool BMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (7. März 2005)

@grafix: Bist du den 3Amigos schon gefahrn? Glaub kaum..

Ich würd den Lenker auch wirklich nur dann fahrn, wenn ich sehr smooth unterwegs wär, aber er scheint ja auch so zu halten laut einiger Personen ausm BG (bikeguide.org). Aber wenn du leicht und bewährt haben willst, dann nimm Lenker wie Odyssey Civilian oder warte halt noch was und lass Andere den 3Amigos testen. Macneil hat ja jetzt auch diese Light Produktreihe rausgebracht mit ca. 640g und 9 butted. Obs hält wird sich zeigen..


----------



## kater (7. März 2005)

Ich für meinen Teil habe schon einen Twenty Lenker reissen sehen. Natürlich kann ich nie auf acht Jahre Handlager- und Poserwerbungswissen zurückgreifen. Schliesslich bin ich ja nicht Part der Twenty Family und Pose dann mit 600g Lenkern vor dem Aldi rum.

Nichts für ungut, aber mein Lenker wiegt 1.2 Kg und hält damit sicherlich. Und ob der Rahmen hält weiss ich noch nicht. Sicher ist, dass Fit massive Probleme mit den Schweissern oder der Qualität hat, es gibt momentan zuviele (an der selben Stelle) gerissene Fit S1 und S2 Rahmen.

Und gerade bei relativ sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen habe ich lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und ******** auf den Gewichtstrend. Kettenblätter oder Tretlagerachsen sind kein Thema, da kann es leicht sein, aber Vorbau und Lenker müssen einfach halten. Wenn es dich einmal wirft oder du bailst und danach der Lenker in der schönsten Session bricht oder verbiegt, ist das einfach unpassend.

So unpassend wie deine penetrante Twenty Werbung. Du wurdest doch nicht ohne Grund schon in anderen Foren deswegen gebannt.

Edit: Wegen der Japan/Taiwanfrage: Schon mal daran gedacht, dass Sankorohre auch nach Taiwan zum Schweissen exportiert werden? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Deine Homies werden aber sicherlich bescheid wissen, falls du ihnen mal wieder Donuts und Kaffee bringen darfst.


----------



## Moshcore (7. März 2005)

taiwanesen können halt net so gut schweissen wie japaner also die maschinen ausserdem habe ich versucht zu erklären das es verschieden materialien gibt und tubings. Kater du kleiner Lügner wie kann es sein das du den Lenker brechen sehen hast von twenty wenn er erst Ende März auf den Markt kommt und es nur 3 Prototypen gab einen für mich einen für Dropsy und einer liegt immer noch bei denen. Tja hast dich selbst verarscht, und mit den Lenker aus Frankreich meinte ich nur das die Franzosen die Teile entwickeln und die haben echt Bmx technisch achon was drauf weil sie hohen wert auf Stabilität legen.


----------



## cyclon3 (7. März 2005)

Ich glaube aber immer noch das sich deine Aussage anders wär, wenn du FlyBikes importieren würdest..


----------



## Moshcore (8. März 2005)

ich importiere nur sachen die mir persönlich gefallen und wo ich weiss das sie was können, schon aufgefallen das wir verdammt hohe Ansprüche haben an Qualität usw. wir können wohl mit Stolz behaupten das in 3 Jahren nicht ein Teil was wir in Deutschland verkauft haben zurückgekommen ist auf Garantie oder ähnliches. Weil ich und andere testen die Sachen vorhher durch und ausserdem arbeiten wir mit den Firmen zusammen der V24 wurde zbsp. auf grund meiner ideen mitentwickelt von 24Seven und der neue Revell Rahmen der kommt ist die Weiterführung meines spezialangefertigten Revells damals. Na ja ich denke mal das reicht jetzt habe echt kein Bock mehr über sowas zu labbern is mir ehrlich gesagt zu dumm die Frage war hier eigentlich ob 9 butted hält und ich sage grundsätzlich ja aber es kommt auf die art des tubings an, Herstellung etc.


----------



## Moshcore (8. März 2005)

ach ja kater du ripper wir haben hier nen titanlenker der wiegt ganze 413 gramm und damit bin ich über nen jahr gefahren und jetzt ein totale ripper und der hält immer noch es ist wie gesagt eine Frage der Verarbeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. März 2005)

oder eine frage des gewichts. wiegst du zufälligerweise 15kg? sorry, aber das mit dem titanlenker glaube ich nicht.

werde mir wohl oder übel keinen 9butted lenker kaufen. is mir doch zu gefährlich, ob jetzt flybikes oder twenty. 
welches ist der höchste lenker (rise)? die s&m haben so 8", ist das das maximum?


----------



## asco1 (8. März 2005)

*oh Mann - müßt IHR Schmerzen haben! .... Unglaublich!*


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (8. März 2005)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> taiwanesen können halt net so gut schweissen wie japaner also die maschinen ausserdem habe ich versucht zu erklären das es verschieden materialien gibt und tubings. Kater du kleiner Lügner wie kann es sein das du den Lenker brechen sehen hast von twenty wenn er erst Ende März auf den Markt kommt und es nur 3 Prototypen gab einen für mich einen für Dropsy und einer liegt immer noch bei denen. Tja hast dich selbst verarscht, und mit den Lenker aus Frankreich meinte ich nur das die Franzosen die Teile entwickeln und die haben echt Bmx technisch achon was drauf weil sie hohen wert auf Stabilität legen.



Hey Grafixa,
da kann net sein duouoououououououoo! 
ich habe mein Lenker aus Frankreich (wohne anne Grenze/Freiburg)
Peace FFC und SC (Ihr steigt nicht ab !!! und natürlich meine Schwenninger Jungs !
die Girly-Ice-Band aus Villingen den BMX-chics aus Basel. 
Als ich im Laden in Frankreich (Stadt und Ladenlokal werden hier nicht genannt), weil ich den chef kenne, hat der mich überzeugt von seinem excellenten Wissen. Die angegebenen Lenkergeometriedaten stimmen nicht mit den IST-Daten überein !!!!!! Gegenüber führenden Lenkerherstellern fehlt halt da doch noch einiges !! Qualität hat zwart seinen Preis aber Teuer heisst nicht gleich GUT !! Verstehste !!! Word   
Pro Craft -Qualität (ziemlich schwer 
weil mein 1. BMX-Trainer da ein


----------



## evil_rider (8. März 2005)

ja, die lenker halten dem gewicht entsprechend gut, für hardcore streetmosher sicherlich nix(da dellen gefährdet), aber für den gelegentlichen street-ausritt gut geeignet.

besonders der crossbar ist sehrdünn, was auch logisch ist da der eh nur auf zug belastet wird, und somit auch locker auf einen halben millimeter ohne probleme konifiziert werden kann.

gibt beim lenker eh nur 2-3 stellen die belastet werden, das ist einmal unten im klemmbereich, biegung unten im ersten 1/3 von der klemmung aus, und die biegung oben zum griff hin, der rest muss eigentlich kaum belastungen tragen.

darum: ruhig kaufen wenn du willst, sinnvoller kann man gewicht kaum sparen.

und von 20" gibt es im übrigen, auch einen neuen 9-butted lenker(naja, schon seit mindestens 2 monaten....) wiegt ähnlich wie der flybikes.


----------



## kater (8. März 2005)

Hast du dir schon überlegt, dass ich nicht den 9-butted Twenty Lenker gemeint habe, sondern der "alte"? Und hast du dir desweiteren überlegt, dass ich zum Schluss komme, dass wenn nicht mal die normale Version hält, ich erst recht keinen 9-fach konifizierten Twenty Lenker kaufen würde? Und hast du dir überlegt, dass ich selbst einen Rahmen "aus" Frankreich fahre? Und ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass Twenty genau dieser Marke aus Frankreich hinterher rennt? Auch in Sachen Titanlenker? Und hast du dir auch mal überlegt, dass wenn jemand Sanko-Tubing schreibt, er das auch benutzen muss? Sonst wäre es nämlich unlauterer Wettbewerb und eine Lüge. Dasselbe, wenn ein HiTen Rahmen als 4130 CrMO Rahmen verkauft werden würde.

*
Und Qualität hat nichts mit dem Herstellungsland zu tun.
*

Ist dir ferner auch aufgefallen, dass sämtliche Twenty Produkte ein Abklatsch eines existierenden Produktes sind?

Ist wirklich zu blöd mit dir.


----------



## asco1 (8. März 2005)

POPCORN! - MAN BRINGE MIR MEHR POPCORN! 




oh Mann Junx - is DAS geil!


----------



## evil_rider (8. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dir schon überlegt, dass ich nicht den 9-butted Twenty Lenker gemeint habe, sondern der "alte"? Und hast du dir desweiteren überlegt, dass ich zum Schluss komme, dass wenn nicht mal die normale Version hält, ich erst recht keinen 9-fach konifizierten Twenty Lenker kaufen würde? Und hast du dir überlegt, dass ich selbst einen Rahmen "aus" Frankreich fahre? Und ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass Twenty genau dieser Marke aus Frankreich hinterher rennt? Auch in Sachen Titanlenker? Und hast du dir auch mal überlegt, dass wenn jemand Sanko-Tubing schreibt, er das auch benutzen muss? Sonst wäre es nämlich unlauterer Wettbewerb und eine Lüge. Dasselbe, wenn ein HiTen Rahmen als 4130 CrMO Rahmen verkauft werden würde.
> 
> *
> Und Qualität hat nichts mit dem Herstellungsland zu tun.
> ...




wenns danach geht ist so ziemliches jedes produkt ein abklatsch eines anderen, fast jeder lenker sieht einem anderem ähnlich... fast jeder rahmen auch.

selbst mein kettenblatt das ich als prototyp bekomme schaut ähnlich aus wie eins das es schon gibt, nur das es halt besseres alu ist und somit qualitativ in einer höheren liga spielt. 

mein rahmen ist z.b. auch optisch an andere rahmen angelehnt, b.z.w. ist eine mischung aus mehreren rahmen.

wie gesagt wenns danach geht, ist alles ein abklatsch.


----------



## Vitali (9. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt wenns danach geht, ist alles ein abklatsch.



bei Twenty ist das halt dann aber doch schon bisschen krasser. Twenty Alu crank beispielsweise. Naja, ist mir eigentlich auch egal...


----------



## evil_rider (9. März 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> bei Twenty ist das halt dann aber doch schon bisschen krasser. Twenty Alu crank beispielsweise. Naja, ist mir eigentlich auch egal...




was damit ?

die primo ist auch nur nen billig stück kurbel das in taiwan als großserie von der stange lüppt und dann einfach nen primo stempel bekommt....

da fährt nämlich irgent nen fuzzi von primo nach taiwan, guckt ein wenig, und dann kauft er den scheiß ein.

weil die powerbite ist nichtmal designt by primo, die gibt es frei zugänglich für jeden, darum gibt es sie ja auch ohne aufdruck von generix für 120.


----------



## kater (10. März 2005)

Stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Powebite ist wohl das älteste, kopierte Teil überhaupt. Angefangen hat GT mit ihrer Kurbel. Wer ein Bild hat, soll das mal posten. Als es GT nicht mehr gab (BMX) übernahm Primo das Design, verfeinerte es etwas und die Powerbite wurde geboren.

Ausserdem ist nun die Hollowbite das Flagschiff von Primo und bis die Kopiert wird, vergeht sicherlich etwas Zeit. Denn so wie die gefräst wurde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man ein neues Werkzeug herstellen musste - was sehr ins Geld geht.

Ach ja, falls jemand 2 gebrauchte Powerbite Arme (RSD, 175, schwarz) braucht, nur melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (10. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Powebite ist wohl das älteste, kopierte Teil überhaupt. Angefangen hat GT mit ihrer Kurbel. Wer ein Bild hat, soll das mal posten. Als es GT nicht mehr gab (BMX) übernahm Primo das Design, verfeinerte es etwas und die Powerbite wurde geboren.
> 
> Ausserdem ist nun die Hollowbite das Flagschiff von Primo und bis die Kopiert wird, vergeht sicherlich etwas Zeit. Denn so wie die gefräst wurde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man ein neues Werkzeug herstellen musste - was sehr ins Geld geht.
> 
> Ach ja, falls jemand 2 gebrauchte Powerbite Arme (RSD, 175, schwarz) braucht, nur melden.




die generix ist nicht kopiert, es ist 1:1 die powerbite.

nur halt ohne den stempel, der eingeschmiedet ist.

und ich wette, wenn ich mir auf der ifma dieses jahr viel zeit nehme werde ich ganz viel u.a. auch von "primo" unter dem original namen der firma dies baut wiederfinden.   

weil wenn du wüsstest, was ich da alles schon gesehn habe für 1/10 des preises was du hier zahlst, obwohl die gleichen produkte.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. März 2005)

na, dann sag mal...


----------



## evil_rider (10. März 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann sag mal...




alles an pedalen(wellgo halt), vorbauten auch unmengen dies hier mit unterschiedlichsten namen gibt(BMX & MTB), sattelstützen("eastern" z.b.), naben, kurbeln, headsets, griffe, sättel, klemmen, barneds... alles halt.

das einzige was eigentlich immer eigen ist sind rahmen + gabeln + lenker.
das meiste, ist immer 0-8-15 aussm taiwankatalog.


----------



## kater (11. März 2005)

Ich denke, dass die meisten kopierten Parts folgende sind:

o Lenker
o Vorbau
o Sattel
o Sattelstütze
o Barends
o Kurbeln
o Pedale

Aber bei den Lenkern ist es so, dass es in den Staaten praktisch nur S&M gibt, die Lenker machen und in Taiwan sieht es ähnlich aus. Ist, sowie ich das verstanden habe, gar nicht so einfach und sehr teuer, einen Lenker herzustellen. Der WTP Civilian, Fit Edwin S1 und Animal sind ja identisch. Der WTP hat zwar eine dünnere Wandstärke, aber die Geometrie ist die gleiche.

CNC-Parts ist klar, dass sich alle so ähnlich sind. Irgendwer macht mal die Grundform und die einzelnen BMX-Firmen geben ihnen wortwörtlich den letzten Schliff.


----------



## ZoMa (26. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Powebite ist wohl das älteste, kopierte Teil überhaupt. Angefangen hat GT mit ihrer Kurbel. Wer ein Bild hat, soll das mal posten. Als es GT nicht mehr gab (BMX) übernahm Primo das Design, verfeinerte es etwas und die Powerbite wurde geboren.




Die Powerbite gabs lange Parallel zur GT Power Series...

GT: 399 DM
Primo: 349 DM


----------

